# orange vaginal discharge



## emalia

hello, i woinder if you can help?

3.5 & 4 weeks ago a had a couple of little bright orange bits of discharge on my pad, 3 wks ago i mentioned this to my m/w and she hadn't heard of it before, because the symptoms had stopped she could not do a swab. last tuesday when i wiped i had alot more & in panic i rushed to the EPU and i was scanned and my babys seem to be doing well and they took a swab for which i am waiting for the results and they also checked my cervis from the 'outside' and it was closed and healthy looking about 2-3cm long which i'm told is ok from the 'outside'. they had not come across orange discharge before either.
I've done some online searching and bacterial infection is mentioned in-relation to smelly discharge which i dont have and cervix issues in relation to non smelly discharge. do you think i should ask for my cervix to be checked with an internal u/sound or is the cervix check they have done adequate?
do you know what it might be? i am 15 weeks with twins.
i'm trying to be calm.................
any ideas?
thanks Em


----------



## oink

Hi

I'm not sure about an orange discharge, other than from personal experience (sorry if TMI) I had a ruptured ovarian cyst and orange discharge a day or so later.

You could still ask for a swab to be taken and see what the results are, other than that I'm not sure either

See your GP and let me know how you get on

Take care x


----------



## emalia

thankyou, i will see my Obs on friday and will ask then, em


----------



## emalia

hello, i discussed 'discharge' with the dr today and he said white/ creamy/ yellow are all normal, then i pointed to the orange plastic waste bags they use and i said what about that colour and he said as long as there is no smell it's to do with raised Estrogen levels and alls ok.
take care
em x


----------



## oink

good, I'm glad he put your mind at rest

Take care x


----------

